# Same set of users ruin all of my threads on this forum, what can I do about it?



## Nick Carraway (Feb 11, 2013)

I won't mention any names but I will just make some things clear. I usually don't come on forums to look for trouble, I either look to seek some advice or just casual chat with people. Yet, a small number of users have managed to come on all of my threads and spammed them with rude insults and personal attacks. I don't know how to deal with it.

For a while I though the block button would work but the issue is that these people usually derail the whole thread by alienating other users and it has become irritating. I don't know what to do. A lot of these people just have this dumb grudge because maybe there isn't anything for them in real life and they are making my time on here bad, what can I do about it?

What is scary is some of these are senior users who hate me for things like my preferences (women of my own race hating the fact that I like women of another color more). Any suggestions?


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

Shall I play you a song on the world's smallest violin?


----------



## Nick Carraway (Feb 11, 2013)

Third Engine said:


> Shall I play you a song on the world's smallest violin?


No, but you can offer legitimate advice if you would like on how to deal with this.


----------



## A Clockwork Alice (Jun 21, 2011)

Maybe you seem different from others, because you keep making threads about appearance, race etc. But this forum is focused mainly on personality and intrapersonal discoveries of oneself. People are mostly open-minded about everything, but your view of the world may come off as prejudicial for others. Also, keep in mind that most of PerC members are INxx - (big amount of these people are attracted to strange and eccentric stuff, which may seem weird and freaky for many Sensor types and the world view of sensors may seem weird for many iNtiutives.) And it's completely normal. Real life mostly consists of INxx trying to fit in ESxx society, same thing goes for internet, where you (ESxx) try to fit in INxx society.


----------



## Nick Carraway (Feb 11, 2013)

A Clockwork Dodartt said:


> Maybe you seem different from others, because you keep making threads about appearance, race etc. But this forum is focused mainly on personality and intrapersonal discoveries of oneself. People are mostly open-minded about everything, but your view of the world may come off as prejudicial for others. Also, keep in mind that most of PerC members are INxx - (big amount of these people are attracted to strange and eccentric stuff, which may seem weird and freaky for many Sensor types and the world view of sensors may seem weird for many iNtiutives.) And it's completely normal. Real life mostly consists of INxx trying to fit in ESxx society, same thing goes for internet, where you (ESxx) try to fit in INxx society.


You make a good point on the last point, but these people have literally derailed my threads that have managed to get a lot of good conversations going. Nice avatar by the way.


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

A Clockwork Dodartt said:


> Maybe you seem different from others, because you keep making threads about appearance, race etc. But this forum is focused mainly on personality and intrapersonal discoveries of oneself. People are mostly open-minded about everything, but your view of the world may come off as prejudicial for others. Also, keep in mind that most of PerC members are INxx - (big amount of these people are attracted to strange and eccentric stuff, which may seem weird and freaky for many Sensor types and the world view of sensors may seem weird for many iNtiutives.) And it's completely normal. Real life mostly consists of INxx trying to fit in ESxx society, same thing goes for internet, where you (ESxx) try to fit in INxx society.


Ooohh, I like your thinking INTP - I just knew you were going to be an INTP when I was reading it.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

A Clockwork Dodartt said:


> Maybe you seem different from others, because you keep making threads about appearance, race etc. But this forum is focused mainly on personality and intrapersonal discoveries of oneself. People are mostly open-minded about everything, but your view of the world may come off as prejudicial for others. Also, keep in mind that most of PerC members are INxx - (big amount of these people are attracted to strange and eccentric stuff, which may seem weird and freaky for many Sensor types and the world view of sensors may seem weird for many iNtiutives.) And it's completely normal. Real life mostly consists of INxx trying to fit in ESxx society, same thing goes for internet, where you (ESxx) try to fit in INxx society.


I'm a sensor and even I find his things way too superficial. Why come to a personality forum to talk about such things? Maybe the body building forums would be a better choice. I think I've seen a few threads where guys just post girls they think are "hot" and rate them. Some nudies here and there as well.


----------



## Radam (Jan 4, 2013)

Am I missing something?

You are upset that people derail threads (yes plural) where you constantly reiterate how important looks are to you and how you only like certain races of people when you're on a forum where the discussion is based on personality, discovering ones self and others and the development of ones emotional being?

I'm struggling to find any compassion for your plight, sir. There is an endless list of forums on the internet where you can discuss petty swallow desires. Please don't come in here, beak about your prejudices about the physical and then expect compassion from those who are here to grow.
So you like ladies that are purple, have one eye and only wear red shoes. Well awesome, possum. You get to do one thread about that. Just one. If you are dink about it, you lose even that one thread. When you make more than one it becomes very obvious you're not here for the same reasons the majority of us are.

So please make a choice. Sit back, relax, look inside of yourself and ponder the biggest mysteries of all ... or go away.

My 0.02.

I appreciate that I yammered about the same things that @A Clockwork Dodartt and @Third Engine said, but I felt it important to reiterate that they're aren't the only ones who feel this way.


----------



## Sat Nam (Jan 30, 2013)

Radam said:


> Am I missing something?
> 
> You are upset that people derail threads (yes plural) where you constantly reiterate how important looks are to you and how you only like certain races of people when you're on a forum where the discussion is based on personality, discovering ones self and others and the development of ones emotional being?
> 
> ...


For a while, I thought he was trolling as well and honestly I still don't know. Maybe, he's serious and this is just really important to him and he doesn't have anyone IRL to discuss these things with. Maybe he just has a different perspective than most and he's not trying to annoy anyone...

I have no idea, but I've been trying to figure out if it's possible to keep this members threads from showing up when I look at "new posts." Apparently, blocking people doesn't relieve you of their threads lol Or maybe, I'm not doing it right? He's never done anything bad to me, but I just don't care to see these redundant, superficial posts all the time. I tried to help him out initially, but it seems pointless...

With that being said, he has the right to post about whatever he wants, whenever he wants as long as he's not breaking any rules. I just chose not to entertain it and would rather not even see it. If others don't like his threads, then they don't have to reply. If his threads were to get 0 replies, I'm sure he'd eventually stop creating them or at the very least change his topic of discussion. As long as he's getting attention (from well-meaning/sympathetic members or annoyed members), he's not going to just "go away."

Sat Nam


----------



## Nick Carraway (Feb 11, 2013)

But guess what, I make threads giving advice and posting about deep things that DON'T relate to shallow things yet still the same people spam it with their bullshit nonsense. So hey, maybe you should do your research on my threads that have been locked before you pull out some accusation about me being shallow. If I am posting a thread trying to help people, I should not be getting attacked for it at all, so please do some research on your own before you pull out some ignorant nonsense.

On top of that, you can call my threads shallow but overall with MOST people they generate good discussions, just two people alienate the others and the whole threads end up in a war. You should really get some information about a person before you give them the Scarlett Letter.

*if 10 people thank a post I have made on a thread then obviously someone likes it, if you have your issue feel fine to discuss it, I post shallow things because society is shallow and sometimes it is nice not being the outcast which I assume some of you in here are

so I am happy you feel the way you feel but I would love for you to keep it off my threads, if you hate me then fine I am perfectly used that online, most people are bitter shits that have nothing else to do but hold a grudge

my issue is when you stop a decent conversation from happening because you have some dumb grudge against me and can't stand the fact that many out there also agree with me
*


----------



## Radam (Jan 4, 2013)

Recant.


----------



## Falling Leaves (Aug 18, 2011)

Uh... aren't personal attacks and deliberate derailing against forum rules?

Maybe you can ask staff to issue a separation order. Regardless of their reasons, I don't see why such behavior is justified.

Honestly, part of the reason I love this forum because it's so damn friendly.


----------



## Nick Carraway (Feb 11, 2013)

Falling Leaves said:


> Uh... aren't personal attacks and deliberate derailing against forum rules?
> 
> Maybe you can ask staff to issue a separation order. Regardless of their reasons, I don't see why such behavior is justified.
> 
> Honestly, part of the reason I love this forum because it's so damn friendly.


same here but a small number of people that are malicious are literally bad apples that ruin the bunch


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

@Nick Carraway

I do think you tend to be sensitive to criticism, and you are not very good at letting things go; but if you honestly feel your posts are being derailed, or you are being insulted/personally attacked, report the threads to the moderators (click the little triangle with the ! in it).


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Nick Carraway said:


> I won't mention any names but I will just make some things clear. I usually don't come on forums to look for trouble, I either look to seek some advice or just casual chat with people. Yet, a small number of users have managed to come on all of my threads and spammed them with rude insults and personal attacks. I don't know how to deal with it.
> 
> For a while I though the block button would work but the issue is that these people usually derail the whole thread by alienating other users and it has become irritating. I don't know what to do. A lot of these people just have this dumb grudge because maybe there isn't anything for them in real life and they are making my time on here bad, what can I do about it?
> 
> What is scary is some of these are senior users who hate me for things like my preferences (women of my own race hating the fact that I like women of another color more). Any suggestions?


I'm sorry you feel attacked and ganged up on. I know what that is like, because it happens to me too. It happens to anyone who has values that aren't shared with the majority, and I understand how hurtful it feels when an entire group of people repeatedly shut you down. I tend to get angry about it when it happens to me, too.

However, there are some things that aren't okay here, and people are going to get upset if you post racist or sexist things. Just recently, there was another user who got upset about her threads being derailed by people who wanted to challenge her homophobia. She wanted everyone to be banned for it, and she didn't see that she had provoked their negative reactions by behaving in a discriminatory manner. I think she eventually settled down about it, and people stopped ganging up on her. 

If you are prejudiced, it makes sense that the other forum members aren't going to receive it well. It's not because we are trying to be mean to you. It isn't because we want to ruin your good time here. Sometimes people just disagree, and every time certain problems arise, it is important to challenge them. 

If you don't want to deal with people arguing against your views, you might consider writing about your relationship issues in a blog, where you can control who comments. It would give you more control over the situation, and you wouldn't have to feel censored.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

snail said:


> I'm sorry you feel attacked and ganged up on. I know what that is like, because it happens to me too. It happens to anyone who has values that aren't shared with the majority, and I understand how hurtful it feels when an entire group of people repeatedly shut you down. I tend to get angry about it when it happens to me, too.
> 
> However, there are some things that aren't okay here, and people are going to get upset if you post racist or sexist things. Just recently, there was another user who got upset about her threads being derailed by people who wanted to challenge her homophobia. She wanted everyone to be banned for it, and she didn't see that she had provoked their negative reactions by behaving in a discriminatory manner. I think she eventually settled down about it, and people stopped ganging up on her.
> 
> ...


Just popped in to say that she's not homophobic. She's not afraid of them. She's simply a jerk and said that segregation is okay.


----------



## 45130 (Aug 26, 2012)

since derailing is something reportable, report them people. ruin their lives. get them a ban. fight for yer freedom. for yer future. brooooo.

no really. though i hope i am not saying something way too obvious. if so, sorry XD


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

If those members didn't post in your threads, then other members would likely post the exact same opinions. Continually making negative, sexist and racist generalizations about entire cultures will inevitably annoy people. Simple as.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

*I guess it really doesn't matter anymore since Nick Carraway got banned. *


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

Let's talk about how @Promethea called this guy out for being a previously banned user before anyone else here did


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I wasn't the one to ban him, I was napping.. woke up to a pleasant surprise though. Closing this silly thread. : P


----------

